# IT Jobs in Western Australia



## Jimm (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi 

I am an IT engineer and in the last stages of being processed for permanent residence in Australia (Subclass 176 Permanent Visa). I am looking for a good company in Perth for an IT related position.Are the job prospects good in WA regarding IT ?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Hafiz (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes Job market is huge for IT Professional in WA
Below link might help you in your job search
Information Technology Jobs in Western Australia |
IT jobs in Perth


----------



## Jimm (Jul 17, 2011)

@ Hafiz Thankss a lot


----------

